# Audi driver international 2013



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Audi Driver International 2013
Saturday October 12
Castle Combe circuit, nr Chippenham, Wilts

Once again we shall be attending ADI this October with the usual club stand at Castle Combe and then the club table at the Gala Dinner and Presentation on the Saturday evening . We are checking the availability of track sessions and will update this post as soon as we have confirmation of price and numbers.

Please let us know if you wish to have a place on the club stand, a track session , a place at the Gala Dinner or any combination of all three.

Shop link now active for track session 

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... cts_id=306

Stand

Brittan
GSLang
raynewell
Nem
Wallsendmag
TTChan
TootRS
Conlechi
Spaceman10
guzzi
kiddy31
Richjwall
tt k8
rocketR
jacko
paulc1
peter-ss
Trev
TTSPORT66

Track Session - 12 spaces available

1: Brittan
2: Nem
3:rocketR
4:Richjwall
5:Spaceman10
6:Sue Palmer Hill 
7:James Haward 
8:
9:
10:
11:
12:

Gala Dinner
Yellow_TT+1
Nem
Wallsendmag+1
Spaceman10+1
TTChan+1
rocketR
Trev+1


----------



## FreeRideSkier (Jul 18, 2011)

I've just booked in at ADI with the Audi TT Race car as an exhibitor with TrackDriver Magazine! (the day job)










We have an area near the track side and are allowed to go out on all of the track sessions, so you will see the TT going out most of the day! Depending on how often we can go on track there may be the possibility of a few passenger rides!

Looking forward to seeing our TTOC friends...

TTRacer

ps. We are featuring the TT race car build in the next issue of TrackDriver magazine, the electronic version is free or if you prefer a printed copy here a discount code: TD40

http://www.trackdriver.com/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations on the gold award 

It was good meeting faces old and new and the sunshine made the day all the more pleasant; I didn't need to bring the brolli :roll:

Carl, you have a very special TT which looked brilliant on the track [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Get Sandra to come along next time


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A good day out as it turned out with no rain when we got there and some actual sunshine too. It was good to meet some familiar faces and have a chat and catch up. Good to see Andy Yellow hasn't lost his touch and still winning awards.

Nice to see your car go round the track Carl and see it close up. It looks well sorted - reminded me of my old rally car. It looks a good magazine you're involved with there too. I'll have to look out for the next issue featuring your car


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Another excellent event concluded with another gold award for the TTOC.

Here are some of my photos of the day.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Very good pictures, Peter [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
This one is for me:



The Audi quattro is still my favourite car and I would buy one today if I could


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

Great day and night yesterday, good to meet people again. 
My pic from the trackside:









Anyone know what was going on at the end of the night in the bar area? Some guy upsetting a few people and I stepped in to break it up

Create.cut.stick - stickerseller


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looked a great event and i'm pleased to see the club won some awards. will hopefully be able to make it next year !


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Glad the weather got better and the evening was great fun


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jamman said:


> Glad the weather got better and the evening was great fun


Yes a very wet start but turned in to a good day and night


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Apart from what happened to me at the very end of the night, I had an amazing time, everyone was so lovely and I had such a laugh at the Audi reception and gala, can't wait till next year


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lovely seeing you again Cantelle and I'm glad you enjoyed the food as it can be very hit and miss there


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> Lovely seeing you again Cantelle and I'm glad you enjoyed the food as it can be very hit and miss there


And you too Dani, shame you missed the meal. Was actually very nice, apart from the desert, the lemon tart was VERY strong :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Glad the weather got better and the evening was great fun
> ...


Your ladies napkin chicken being a highlight :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TTchan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely seeing you again Cantelle and I'm glad you enjoyed the food as it can be very hit and miss there
> ...


Can't beat a good tart :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

And you hiding a starter on your lap James :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> And you hiding a starter on your lap James :lol:


Do not give my trade secrets away would have gone for a main if I had known it was going to be that good. :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

neilc said:


> And you hiding a starter on your lap James :lol:


 :lol: wish i had thought of that guess there is always next year


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

What on earth did you get up to guys  :roll:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

jamman said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Lmao that was hilarious !!! Couldn't stop laughing :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jamman said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


For anyone who missed it you can also make them with a tea towel


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Get it on your head...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jamman said:


> Get it on your head...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


What like this you mean


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Yep good lad :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Get it on your head...... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Just got it off my head in time look what just happened


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)




----------

